# 84 Nishiki Bushwacker



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I know it's not a classic or anything but it certainly is vintage.
My first mountain bike was a Nishiki Barbarian, probably a 83 or 84 - not the elevated chain stay one.
It was replaced by a new 86 Cannondale - which was retired with a cracked seat tube.
Nishiki Barbarians are extremely rare with no documentation - I only see 3 bikes in Google and no details. Even weirder, one of the Barbarians in Google has a lugged frame and one is TIG welded.

The Nishiki Bushwacker seems to be an identical bike so when I saw one in the largest size on the local buy and sell site for $20 I couldn't resist. It was dirty, greasy and rusty, worn out drivetrain, no front derailleur or shifter and a junk crank.

A new freewheel and a spare chain from an old upgrade, the Sugino crank and Suntour Power Ratchet shifters from my Cannondale fixed up the drivetrain. The Nishiki still had the Suntour Mountain Tech 3 pivot rear derailleur but when I went to clean it up I found it had no upper pulley - the chain was running metal to metal. I only had an early XT rear derailleur so used that. Front derailleur came from my junk box.

The bike came with a SR slingshot style stem but to me vintage MTB's have bullmoose handlebars. Found the bar in the local coop in the bottom a a big box for $5. Few other pieces here and there, Velo Orange cables and it's getting close. Needs a bit more cleaning, new tires. Should put vintage style grips on it but like lock-on's too much.

I need a new headset as the old one is rusty and pitted - works fine though. Thinking about the Origin 8 Pro headset as it looks good and comes with 26.4 and 27 mm crown races - not sure which I need.
Trying to decide what to do to help hide the rusty chain stay.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that's a very handsome bike! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## onetime (Jan 21, 2004)

I've got an '83, looks just like it, same color and size. All original. 
- Frank


----------

